
Show HN: App for receiving notifications from the command line - tymm
https://simplepush.io/
======
sharafian
Great for scripts that go

    
    
        some_long_command ; curl 'https://api.simplepush.io/Done/your command is done'
    

It would be nice if the notification "title" actually appeared as the title of
the push notification.

------
nathancahill
Title is unclear. It's sending from the command line, receiving on the phone.
Thought it was receiving in the command line, which would be cool.

------
andrew3726
looks nice, simple, I like it. Btw, it would be good to be able to copy the
message received (android client). And maybe to be able to expand the message
if it's too long, currently its just truncated.

Good work!

~~~
tymm
Thank you for the feedback. Detail view is in progress. Copying totally makes
sense. Good idea.

